# Woman Won’t Be Charged After Shooting a Car Burglar in a Parking Lot



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...fter-shooting-a-car-burglar-in-a-parking-lot/


----------

